# Dawn of War II Ultramarines Pack



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> The Ultramarines Pack adds the iconic Space Marine chapter to Warhammer® 40,000®: Dawn of War® II: Retribution™ with eight unique models for the major multiplayer units as well as new color schemes for the others. The Force Commander is replaced by a Ultramarines Captain complete with roman style helmet and Ultramarines livery, the Tactical Marine squad all sport the iconic Ultramarines white helms and livery. The Dreadnought is decorated with a banner displaying the corpse of a Tyranid creature. Additionally, the Scout Squad, Assault Marine Squad and Terminators all receive similar chapter-specific revisions. The Space Marine vehicles also get a visual makeover with this DLC pack, adding custom designs and emblems to differentiate them from the standard vehicles.


Release Date: 16 Aug 2011














































There is no word on the price yet. 

Note: I know how much hate the word "Ultramarine" stirs on the forums, so if you have any plans on bashing it or commenting something "meh"ish, I would kindly ask you to fuck off.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I was just 'bashing' the UM sorta in another thread but I gotta say those are pretty bad ass looking. It would be cool if they did that for a bunch of the various chapters.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, I saw you did, lol. They have already done this for the Dark Angels, and here is me hoping that they do simply make the Salamanders black. *sigh* 

But this does look very awesome, cant wait to get it and get targeted by all the hate on the web.

And why does heresy crash exactly when I press the "Post reply" button? Lucky me who has learned to copy paste when I notice that shits about to break, lol.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yah those crashes are getting annoying, I've started to c/p my posts if the site doesn't instantly post.


----------



## Pegritz (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not the world's biggest Ultramarine fan, but that DLC pack looks _awesome_--especially the Lictor skull mounted on the Dreadnought's banner.

I would love to see a Night Lords DLC pack, now.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

My only beef is that the Dread is a furioso dread ... no BA love in sight.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Pegritz said:


> I'm not the world's biggest Ultramarine fan, but that DLC pack looks _awesome_--especially the Lictor skull mounted on the Dreadnought's banner.


Actually it's a warrior. I think generally it looks pretty cool but I really wish that they'd just package this kind of thing with the game instead of making us pay for it, I mean in the thick of battle you're probably not going to really notice such minor changes anyway.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If it wasn't such an obvious attempt to cash in on the Space Marine game i might like it....


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

smurfs suck.

the dread looks cool, but the rest are silly, especially the Apothecary with the heart on his chest, if he was wearing black id call him emo, actually ill call him emo even in the blue.

like GrizBe said, obvious cash grab, UMs are the most generic of marine so why did they, of all the other chapters, get a DLC set? I truly think space wolves would have been a better choice, as their style is vastly different to the norm.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> smurfs suck.


I thought I told comments like that to fuck off?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

My first real exposure to WH was through the Ultramarines omnibus, so they do hold a special place in my heart. 

I have to say the designs are rather nice and close-ups of some of those figures would do a lot in helping those that are conversion-minded. (The tyranid player in our group has been asking me for bitz to strew around on his bases--I'd love to plop down a dread with an impaled tyranid for a banner.)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I'd love to plop down a dread with an impaled tyranid for a banner.)


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats looking awesome. They are doing some great DLC's, good to see them keeping making them, shows they are continuing development on the Retribution name.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Ohh, I love that DLC. If I still played DoW 2 I would have bought it straigt away. Never really understood what people have against Ultramarines either for that way..


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I thought I told comments like that to fuck off?


yes, but openly asking for people to not comment like that makes us do it. XD


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

as pretty as those skins are, it wont stop the game sucking donkey penis


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Meldon said:


> Ohh, Never really understood what people have against Ultramarines either for that way..


Its the 'Superman Effect'. They're portrayed as invincible poster boys, yet they're as flawed and have had their asses kicked just as much as any other chapter and are pushed constantly despite the fans loving other chapters more.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That looks pretty good. Not in love with the apoth, but the rest are quite nice.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yes, but openly asking for people to not comment like that makes us do it. XD


Makes YOU want to do it. So you can feel good about yourself or something equally as foolish. Respect Doelago's wishes and act your age not like a child.

I prefered it when the weapon casings were red but they look pretty good anyway. Especially the Captain.
I dont see the problem with the heart on the Apothecary though i do wonder why they didnt use 40k's version of the Rod of Asclepius symbol as normal.

SGMAlice


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice models but the games been out for ages and I don't care for the ultra smurfs. (Their cashing in because of the new live action smurf film )


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Makes YOU want to do it. So you can feel good about yourself or something equally as foolish. Respect Doelago's wishes and act your age not like a child.


has nothing to do with making myself feel good, its more that its something that has to be said. the rest of my post was thought out, but the hate of Ultramarines is wide spread, and as I said in my post, This smells of a cash in on the space marine video game coming out, as there are plenty of other chapters that would have made a far better choice, generally speaking. Since Generic space marines ARE Ultra Marines more or less.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Average player of that game most likely does not play tabletop. They go to look into the tabletop, first thing they see is UM on codex and other things. Doing them as a skin for the game makes perfect sense. There is no rule stating that every thread with UM in it requires someone hating on them, your just being a prick.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

GO ULTRA-PONY'S!!!!!!! FOR ARE SPARKLY HEART EMPEROR!!

...

I threw up a little when typing that........But really? marine hearts? What are they the Lamenters!


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Those look really good, actually. Not a fan of the heart on the apothecary, but it is correct.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Initial reaction: :shok: 

Current reaction: :rofl:

I must get that mini, lol. I must get it...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Out of sheer spite for Doelago being an idiot, I'm going to go ahead and share my opinion on this. 

Shit. Absolute shit. The last thing the Ultramarines need is a dedicated texture pack, considering that they've been shoehorned into being the Space Marine main cast and how bland they are in the first place. Plenty of other Chapters should have come first. Do we even have Chaos texture packs?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> Out of sheer spite for Doelago being an idiot, I'm going to go ahead and share my opinion on this.
> 
> Shit. Absolute shit. The last thing the Ultramarines need is a dedicated texture pack, considering that they've been shoehorned into being the Space Marine main cast and how bland they are in the first place. Plenty of other Chapters should have come first. Do we even have Chaos texture packs?


Oi, I take great offense from that comment.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> Relic artist Matt Kuzminski gives us a preview of our next multiplayer DLC pack, coming in a future update to Dawn of War II: Retribution. The Ultramarines are the focus this time, the same chapter that features in our upcoming game Space Marine. Here is Matt with infromation on all the little details that has gone into the DLC pack...
> 
> Hey everyone, Matt Kuzminski again to talk about our new multiplayer DLC pack; The Ultramarines!
> 
> ...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

>inspired by the armour worn by Space Marine’s Captain Titus.

Pack confirmed for trying to cash in on Space Marine.

Just what we need, more Ultradrivel. And the Captain's cloak is embarassingly low-texture.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, now I want some chaos skins too. The smurfs are cool, but really, why always smurfs?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Horacus said:


> Well, now I want some chaos skins too. The smurfs are cool, but really, why always smurfs?


so Doelago can make threads asking for no smurf hate and for us to ignore him.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

I think this DLC looks better than the DA DLC.....


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> so Doelago can make threads asking for no smurf hate and for us to ignore him.


I see, so that's all the point. Well, they've done a good job then. The problem with the smurfs is that, or you love them or you hate them. I'm in the 2nd group.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Horacus said:


> but really, why always smurfs?


Define "always"?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that the Dark Angels one was better (But only because of the fact that they added the proper Deathwing colours for the Terminators, something that has bugged me no end in other DoW games).

The Dreadnought's great, the other stuff's good, and the Captain's ok, in my opinion.

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I think that the Dark Angels one was better (But only because of the fact that they added the proper Deathwing colours for the Terminators, something that has bugged me no end in other DoW games).


Exactly the reason I had not been using them. The DA DLC changed that entirely. Now they were proper unforgiven.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey, Doelago, how does it feel to support Games Workshop's poisonous policy towards the setting, game system, and fans? :biggrin:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

hungryugolino said:


> Hey, Doelago, how does it feel to support Games Workshop's poisonous policy towards the setting, game system, and fans? :biggrin:


Not really a fan of UM, I am just curious as to how GW pushing them as the posterchild = all that you just posted. How is them having a 'favored' race/army poisonous to the setting, system or fans?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Not really a fan of UM, I am just curious as to how GW pushing them as the posterchild = all that you just posted. How is them having a 'favored' race/army poisonous to the setting, system or fans?


Well if you push one thing out of a range, that one thing gets more popular, while the rest of the range suffers in popularity. Hence, they equate that to poor sales, so stop making the other ranges as they don't sell as well, or make as much money as what they're pushing.

Also, same thing... lack of variety. Pushing just one army means theres more players of that army, so less variety of opponants to face down, meaning duller games as you get to easily know what tactics do and don't work against them.

And the fans... well.. you see how the DA, BA, etc fans have much more love for their chosen faction... less stuff about them means they get annoyed and drop out of the system as theres nothing to keep them interested.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The thing is though, they are a starter army. Hell I am doing marines as my first army. To attract new blood they have to have something as a gateway into the system. I stated in another thread that I wished the vanilla codex had more range of fluff but I understand why it is so. If the 6th ed rumors about DA being the starter set are true are all of you ppl foaming at the mouth over UM suddenly gonna be batshit stupid over GW pushing DA?


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

When I started back in the old days of yor I wanted to do imperial fists but the paint range didnt exsist back then (Late 80s) so i used blue for the ultra smurfs. Then I discovered red for men and repainted them all to hidious effect. Moral of the story look before you paint!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Define "always"?


All starters to begin with, until now. A Space Marine game with a Ultramarine as the main character. The DOW II pack. All the GW Space Marines boxes. Almost all the Space Marine codex Characters being ultra marines. The Chaos Gate PC game. The Squad Command game for Nintendo. We can keep going.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Horacus said:


> All starters to begin with, until now ? I thought that Crimson Fists were the poster boys of first edition, with Blood Angels arriving in 2nd, and I think that Black Templars were in third.. A Space Marine game with a Ultramarine as the main character. The DOW II pack. All the GW Space Marines boxes. Almost all the Space Marine codex Characters being ultra marines That's because it's really Codex: Ultramarines (Codex: SW has SW on the front, BA has BA on the front, BT have BT on the front, so if SM has Ultramarines on the front it's a bit of a giveaway). It's fair that they have such a high character number. Besides, how many other characters could you put in for some of the Chapters? I don't think that anybody knew any Iron Hands when the Codex first came out.. The Chaos Gate PC game. The Squad Command game for Nintendo. We can keep going.


However, the most well-known game based on Warhammer was Dawn of War (Incidentally this was also the biggest game, with multiple expansions, and even a sequel with it's own subsequent expansion packs), which featured Blood Ravens in all but one game. The first pack for Retribution contained Dark Angels, not Ultramarines. They came along later.

Midnight


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> However, the most well-known game based on Warhammer was Dawn of War (Incidentally this was also the biggest game, with multiple expansions, and even a sequel with it's own subsequent expansion packs), which featured Blood Ravens in all but one game. The first pack for Retribution contained Dark Angels, not Ultramarines. They came along later.
> 
> Midnight


The blood ravens were created with the game in mind, they didn't existed before. Now that I checked you are right, the 3rd edition has Black Templars (my bad), let's just stick at 4th and 5th. And well, if the codex is called: Space Marines, then I think it shall give a little more interest to other chapters, sepcially as you say, the Iron Hands, one of the 20 original legions and has no special character (Well, 4 of the 9 traitor legions don't have one though...). There should be more diversity, give more options, that's all. Too much Ultrasmurfs love, an well, let's not forget the movie, where 100 Imperial Fists died and 10 Ultramarines were able to save the day. Not logic.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Horacus said:


> And well, if the codex is called: Space Marines, then I think it shall give a little more interest to other chapters, sepcially as you say, the Iron Hands, one of the 20 original legions and has no special character (Well, 4 of the 9 traitor legions don't have one though...). There should be more diversity, give more options, that's all.


What options? That book is modeled after the Codex Astartes, of which the Ultramarines are a prime example. Want more different options? Go play Space Wolves, Blood Angels or whatever. 



Horacus said:


> Too much Ultrasmurfs love, an well, let's not forget the movie, where 100 Imperial Fists died and 10 Ultramarines were able to save the day. Not logic.


Someone still has not gotten the plot... *sigh*


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l am happy for the DLC and odds are l will get it, but l also find the heart a bit odd with UM.

as for all the "smurfs" hate, my god does it really matter that much. Its like watching a pony flame war on funnyjunk or /b/. If you don't like UM thats fine no need to go batshit at them.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

They mentioned at that blog that they picked the heart from one of the classic apothecaries, which has also been linked here in the thread, so I guess it makes sense now.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Doelago said:


> They mentioned at that blog that they picked the heart from one of the classic apothecaries.


that's the thing, l remember that apothecarie was for a BA army not the UM army one which had an odd helmet.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Doelago said:


> They mentioned at that blog that they picked the heart from one of the classic apothecaries, which has also been linked here in the thread, so I guess it makes sense now.


Yes, true indeed. Not my fav, but still. In other point, sorry, but I'm stubborn.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Well if you push one thing out of a range, that one thing gets more popular, while the rest of the range suffers in popularity. Hence, they equate that to poor sales, so stop making the other ranges as they don't sell as well, or make as much money as what they're pushing.
> 
> Also, same thing... lack of variety. Pushing just one army means theres more players of that army, so less variety of opponants to face down, meaning duller games as you get to easily know what tactics do and don't work against them.
> 
> And the fans... well.. you see how the DA, BA, etc fans have much more love for their chosen faction... less stuff about them means they get annoyed and drop out of the system as theres nothing to keep them interested.


Holy Shit you're a genius, why did GW not think of this, they're so totally damaging the sales of their other lines by promoting Ultramarines. I mean it's so obvious now you've said that, you should phone GW and tell them this because clearly they don't know. In fact rock along to the next AGM and tell everyone there, i'm pretty sure the stockholder will elect you to the board pretty much instantly, raising you aloft on their shoulders as they chant you name, the saviour of Game Workshop.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Initial reaction: :shok:
> 
> Current reaction: :rofl:
> 
> I must get that mini, lol. I must get it...


I have a a bunch of those guys from 2nd Ed Blood Angel army when Apothecaries were actually good. You need that Apothecary to summon Captain Planet.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Any link to the site loadin the mods? So I know where to look

Never mind ^^;; found it on steam


----------

